# Greetings from Denmark!



## Olfirf (May 11, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I am form Denmark and excuse my bad english. I have been a long time lurker and I love DJ, HZ and Spitfire.

Cheers!


----------



## bryla (May 11, 2018)

Hejsa og velkommen til! Jo flere fra dk jo bedre


----------



## Olfirf (May 11, 2018)

Det er rart at være alene!


----------



## RRBE Sound (May 11, 2018)

Aldrig alene! Welcome !


----------



## Luftrum (May 12, 2018)

Yes, also a warm welcoming here from another fellow Dane.


----------



## elpedro (May 12, 2018)

Hey, welcome!


----------



## DivingInSpace (May 13, 2018)

Hold fast, vi kan næsten lave en klub. Velkommen (y)


----------



## LinusW (May 13, 2018)

Välkommen! 
/Sverige


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (May 13, 2018)

Go Denmark! Velkommen - jeg tror du vil kunne lide det her


----------

